# Container Candle Problems



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the reason that the candles crack is they are cooling too fast. I've given up on larger candles in metal molds because they always crack. The same size candles in rubber molds don't ever crack. I've thought about insulating my metal molds but haven't done it yet.
I would say that you're right in thinking that you need a different size wick but I can't tell you what the right size wick would be, only that it needs to be bigger. Betterbee and Mann Lake catalogs both have guides that match wicks to candle sizes.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure what type of container you're using but keeping the container warm and reducing the pour temperature should help, I would say around 154-159 should get you there. Room and outdoor temperature will also affect the pour.

With your second question, your wick is to small, burning to fast and not creating a sufficiently wide wax pool. Try moving up in wick size is my recommendation.

Bright Eyes


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with those that said to insulate molds, have proper room temperature and pour at the proper wax temperature (not too hot). The metal mold or tin will suck heat and release it quickly so it may be difficult to deal with. Some people will place an insulated cardboard box over the candle to slow cooling.

I will add, though, that I have had beeswax candles that were not cracked after pouring but that later when they were burned they cracked in the wax melt area upon cooling. 

When burning pillars, it is suggested to burn the candle the first time all the way to the sides so that future burnings will not cause tunneling. It ends up being about one hour per inch of diameter. Wick size can also cause tunneling.

What temperature do you pour at? What are the dimensions of the tins? Where did you get your wicks from? They are for beeswax, correct?


----------

